# RI Available to Sub



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm available to sub in RI. I'm based out of west kingston, have a 2000 sonoma w/ a 6.5 western, shovels, push salter, and lots of energy and bills to pay!!! PM me or call 4017434457

Ivan


----------

